
Qt Creator 3.1.0 released - conductor
https://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/04/15/qt-creator-3-1-0-released/
======
jevinskie
Qt Creator can now use libclang for its code completion. In addition, it can
use LLDB for debugging and clang-format for code beautifying. It is nice to
see other open source projects adopting LLVM/Clang/LLDB!

------
malkia
My only... only wish for Qt Creator (and the Qt framework as a whole) is to
have a docking systems much like Visual Studio - e.g. undock a widget allows
docking with another - also put some guide roses instead of moving widgets.

~~~
jdreaver
Qt does have a docking system, but it is nowhere near as good as visual
studio's.

For the application I am building (we are using PySide, the LGPL Python
bindings for Qt), I planned a fairly elaborate docking/undocking system for a
collection of user-generated plots. It seems to me Qt gimped docking so it
only works for toolbars on the edges of a main window. You can't "promote" a
widget to be the main, central widget through the docking mechanism.

~~~
malkia
If you are fully in python, then please take a look at
[http://github.com/nucleic/enaml](http://github.com/nucleic/enaml) \- it
requires few extra modules (kiwi in C++ which is cassowary constraint system
for UI widgets), and atom (python + C++):

But it has exactly what Visual Studio has, and a bit more:

[http://nucleic.github.io/enaml/docs/examples/ex_dock_area.ht...](http://nucleic.github.io/enaml/docs/examples/ex_dock_area.html)

I've started porting this system to C++, but gave up after realizing how much
I had to do (spent a week on it, and couldn't do more).

I've chose a much simpler (again written in python) system that has some
missing features (does not keep proportions, and it's not visually that
appealing) - but it works in general.

It's part of
[http://github/pyqtgraph/pyqtgraph](http://github/pyqtgraph/pyqtgraph)

Example for Pyqtgraph -
[http://www.pyqtgraph.org/images/flowchart.png](http://www.pyqtgraph.org/images/flowchart.png)

I have translated this one, except that my (C++ ported) version is currently
leaking memory, which eventually would get fixed.

Hope this helps!

~~~
jdreaver
Thanks for the tip!

I actually already use pyqtgraph extensively. Those plots I was talking about
are pyqtgraph plots :)

------
berkut
Wish they'd spend some more time fixing some bugs. Since 2.2 they've been
pretty much non-stop on new features for the next version, and rarely have
they stopped to fix bugs in .1 releases. It's happened, but mainly for huge
show-stoppers.

There are all sorts of general bug regressions which affect generic coding and
editing since 2.5 which are mildly annoying but happen many times a day when
coding, that in JIRA haven't been touched.

~~~
kirab
Why don’t you fix them then? It’s an open source project

~~~
berkut
I've got my own stuff I want to do. I shouldn't _have_ to fix them - they
should have regression tests.

------
barking
Whenever I've had a look at QT I've never been able to figure out what the
licensing costs.

Does anyone know what it costs to license QT creator for a single commercial
developer targeting desktop and mobile platforms?

When I looked at their 'try and buy' page it says 'contact us'

~~~
jnbiche
QT is under LGPL so unless you need to alter the QT source without open
sourcing your changes, you can use it with no licensing costs.

~~~
barking
Thanks, that's a very good deal!

------
hackbinary
W00t, llvm support!

------
notastartup
Has anyone used the new Qt to create Android and iOS apps? What has been your
experience like?

What does this llvm support mean?

~~~
turrini
Yes, I'm using Qt both on Android and iOS. Both work without glitches or
quirks.

The same application I compile for Linux, Windows, OSX and Mobile Devices
(only tablets, for big enterprise stuff) without significative changes on code
(only a couple of #ifdefs for fullscreen and alike).

~~~
notastartup
This is exciting to hear!

Did you use one codebase to write the application?

Do you need Mac OSX to compile for iOS or run emulator?

Did you use C++ or is there a workaround to it?

Basically I'm hoping that new Qt can replace Intel XDK, RoboVM, Xamarin.
However, the biggest hurdle is developing for iOS on a non-Mac machine.

~~~
turrini
> This is exciting to hear!

Thanks!

> Did you use one codebase to write the application?

Yes, only one codebase

> Do you need Mac OSX to compile for iOS or run emulator?

Unfortunately yes. I hope that in the future Apple will allow some sort of
cross-compiling.

> Did you use C++ or is there a workaround to it?

Only C++ and Qt Widgets (no QML yet)

> Basically I'm hoping that new Qt can replace Intel XDK, RoboVM, Xamarin.
> However, the biggest hurdle is developing for iOS on a non-Mac machine.

It can replace (at least for my needs), but you will always need a Mac OSX to
compile for iOS as far as I know (because of XCode dependency and licensing
stuff)

~~~
rat87
Unreal Development Kit can deploy from windows to ios without buying a mac.
I'm not sure if they made a deal with apple or if its possible without their
approval.

~~~
notastartup
that would be very interesting to see. I'd subscribe to their monthly plan
just for this.

------
frozenport
I want my VS 2013 support and I want it now! :-)

~~~
rbanffy
What do you mean by "VS 2013 support"?

~~~
turrini
VS 2013 = Visual Studio 2013.

There's a plugin for those who want to use Qt inside Visual Studio instead of
using Qt Creator.

------
frandroid
First reaction: Qt's inventor was in jail? :)

~~~
btian
what?

~~~
pestaa
GP read the title as if it talked about the creator of Qt. Though "3.1.0" is a
strange name for a guy or gal. ;)

